# Computer memory



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

For some reason half of my 512M DDR memory in my system at home has decided to fail    unfortunatly it's a single stick of 512 instead of 2 x 256 sticks... so I'm now relegated to using my download machine (a 500M Celeron with 128M memory) until I can get replacement memory... or send back this stick for a warranty replacement (that will probably take 10 years to happen).

aarrgghh


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

what type of DDR - PC2100 - PC2700 - PC3200 - PC3500

I have a few spare of each that I don't really need.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

NIghtmare. I had to do the same thing - get a single 512, purely because my mobo only supports that speed in one slot. Don't know what the speed is - it was the fastest at the time.

Have you tried clocking the RAM down as low as it will go?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Never heard of memory failing!! Normally it is a hard disk failure that it is common!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

PC2100. I have a cunning plan though. My dev server at work has 2 x 256 PC2100's in it (ya see - I buy seperat sticks "just in case one dies" for work... wonder why I didn't for home ?? :-/ :'( ).

Anyway, a clandestine raid this afternoon will result in the dev server only having 256M until this broken stick is swapped under Komplett's warranty service (wonder how long they take :-/ ).

Saint - thanks v.much for the offer - 256M will keep me going though!

Memory very rarely fails - most of the time if they are are dead from new. I've never had one fail during it's life.
Wierd errors were showing up, corrupted registries, BSoD all the time. It was only when I turned fast BOOT off so that the full memory test was done by BIOS did the memory error show up.

Saying that - it could be the MoBo that's got an issue (knowing my current luck) :-/

p.s. how the hell did we all manage with 500MHz PC's ??


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

ermm - im using a p3-450 at home on a day to day basis 

AND i use photoshop on it!

W.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> p.s. how the hell did we all manage with 500MHz PC's ??


I've got an 8MHz 8088 laptop kicking around somewhere, with 512K RAM. Yes really. Don't use it though.
And I've still got my ZX spectrum.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i've got a PII 400 at home and also run PS7 on it ;D

New one coming soon though as soon as the broadband is enabled

cheers

James


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

My Sister and Dad both still use 200Mhz machines


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Still got a 486 DX20 Chip at home although I can't find the computer to go with it


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I've got a P75, 2 P90s and a P133. And a fully built P133 complete with 320MB hard drive. In a cupboard.
Pluse countless old adapters. I think I finally threw out that 5.25" disk drive though.
And a couple of CDROMS and a CD writer. Loads of old 4 GB SCSI drives. 
Why do I hoarde this lot? ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Phil,

Is all this hardaware at home or office?

I suggest you find a big skip to put them in...or donate them to the developing world.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

hehe - had to throw out a load of items from my computer museum when we moved :'(

anyway - memory definatly dead :'( so MoBo OK ;D but the memory only had a 1 year warranty and that's expired by 6 months :'(

Cheapest place I could find for 512M of PC2100???

PCWorld for Â£49 which includes a 5 year warranty! much cheaper than any on-line place I could find. 
I'm still in shock.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

do you think there's anywhere in the world under developed enough to want a 386dx40 with 8mb mem and 500mb hd? Â


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Guy I know (Tony the mad Irishman) is a contractor and everytime he leaves a country he leaves the current PC behind in case he returns one day!

Well I first met him in April 99 in Singapore and listened to his speal about moving on to the next big contract! Last saw him (still in Singapore last November) still talking about the next big contract, and how he still has PCs in Bangkok, KL, Baghdad, and various Eastern European countries....


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> For some reason half of my 512M DDR memory in my system at home has decided to fail Â  Â  Â  unfortunatly it's a single stick of 512 instead of 2 x 256 sticks... so I'm now relegated to using my download machine (a 500M Celeron with 128M memory) until I can get replacement memory... or send back this stick for a warranty replacement (that will probably take 10 years to happen).
> 
> aarrgghh


I hope you didn't buy it from Ebuyer! If so then 10 years may be a conservative estimate. Saying that, they have always been pretty good with returns for me.
Memory - buy it from Crucial.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Nah - the DDR was originally from Komplett, but was out of warranty.
Only buy Crucial memory for work, not for home. I've never had any problems (until now) of memory failing... probably because I normally update the whole machine each year :
Anyway - 5 year warranty from PNY will keep me going until I do the next mass upgrade.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I bought some samsung 512ddr pc2700 ram, it didnt work from day one, so i complained to the company i bought it from, they issued me with an RMA but i didnt send the memory back in time. So now i am stuck with 512m ram that is useless.

Does anyone know if i can get samsung to replace it?


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

> I bought some samsung 512ddr pc2700 ram, it didnt work from day one, so i complained to the company i bought it from, they issued me with an RMA but i didnt send the memory back in time. So now i am stuck with 512m ram that is useless.
> 
> Does anyone know if i can get samsung to replace it?


You sure it's faulty and not just incompatible with your mobo??


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Samsung Ram is really good - strange to hear of suck a faulty unit. Contact Samsung UK direct and check their warranty - some offer 3 to 5 years. However you can try to get another RMA from the supplier - you should be able to get an RMA upto a year from original purchase.
One thing to do though is double check that you are buying the correct RAM for you motherboard......that is really important.

PS - who did u buy the RAm from?


----------

